# haplopelma sp. in southern thailand!?



## ornata (Jun 6, 2007)

hello

anyone who knows if haplopelma minax is commoen in southern thailand?

I was there in april, and got some nice pictures of a haplopelma sp., but I am not sure if it is h.minax!?
(sorry if mye english is not perfect)


----------



## syndicate (Jun 6, 2007)

lets see some pics


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 7, 2007)

As fas as I know minax is found in the northern parts of Thailand


----------

